# Winchester Securities



## AverageJoe (21 July 2012)

Anyone heard of these folks?

Got a cold call telling me they can make me 12 -18% monthly by sellingf me trade signals? Ptoblem I don't have $20K to buy the 'system'. They have professional traders all over the world pumping trade signals most with 20 years experiences but they can't divulge how the signals are generated.


----------



## cannonball96 (22 November 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Anyone heard of these folks?
> 
> Got a cold call telling me they can make me 12 -18% monthly by sellingf me trade signals? Ptoblem I don't have $20K to buy the 'system'. They have professional traders all over the world pumping trade signals most with 20 years experiences but they can't divulge how the signals are generated.




I have been dealing with them for 6 months .So far I have lost $3000.00 Not counting the $10,000.00 for my membership. They tell me that they changed traders when I started ,and that is one reason I have lost money.
Three weeks ago they have started on a new system and looking at the predictions it may work. Any improvement would have to be better. 
The membership that they charge is excessive. I have found other companies who provide they same service at a much lower cost.
Hope this is of help in your decision making
cannonball


----------



## prawn_86 (22 November 2012)

As we say to anyone enquiring about these 'systems'; why would they sell it if they could trade it and make money off it?

Buyer beware, there are many, many scams and rip-off artists out there


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (23 November 2012)

This is a scam, pure and simple.


----------



## AverageJoe (21 December 2012)

ParleVouFrancois said:


> This is a scam, pure and simple.




Funny how most have their offices or 'centres' in QLD.

Forgot to mentioned that when I continually tell them that I would not buy a system if they can't tell me how they generate their signals, the rep got aggressive and told me I  must be an idiot not wanting to make that kind of money. I 'bull****ted' that I make that in a week and he was very curious what my system is and how large was my trading account! He threatened me that he could report me to ASIC when I refused to divulge my system! LOL


----------



## paulbrown2013 (13 June 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> Anyone heard of these folks?
> 
> Got a cold call telling me they can make me 12 -18% monthly by sellingf me trade signals? Ptoblem I don't have $20K to buy the 'system'. They have professional traders all over the world pumping trade signals most with 20 years experiences but they can't divulge how the signals are generated.




Yes. It is a scam.
http://www.scambook.com/report/view/134089/Winchester-Securities-Complaint-134089-for-$1,500.00


----------



## Kiwichap (24 July 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> Anyone heard of these folks?
> 
> Got a cold call telling me they can make me 12 -18% monthly by sellingf me trade signals? Ptoblem I don't have $20K to buy the 'system'. They have professional traders all over the world pumping trade signals most with 20 years experiences but they can't divulge how the signals are generated.




"Winchester Securities" became insolvent in May 2013  and is currently being wound up... surprise surprise  !!
However these guys have had a sudden re-birth as  "The Association of trading Professional PTY Ltd"               ABN 33 162 055 361.... And who would have believed it ? The same director (Darren Gene Pattison) , working the same old scams in a new office just a couple doors down from the old Winchester Securities in Bundell ...


----------



## xcbehemoth1972 (28 July 2013)

Kiwichap said:


> "Winchester Securities" became insolvent in May 2013  and is currently being wound up... surprise surprise  !!
> However these guys have had a sudden re-birth as  "The Association of trading Professional PTY Ltd"               ABN 33 162 055 361.... And who would have believed it ? The same director (Darren Gene Pattison) , working the same old scams in a new office just a couple doors down from the old Winchester Securities in Bundell ...




Thanks for the advice. I had a guy name Simon call me. He was very aggressive, and tried selling me a dream over the phone. Then he took me on a website that looked very promising. But after reading these posts I was very cautious. In fact I rang the office and asked for the company director. I was told that he was on holidays, so i asked for the most senior person in the company, the receptionist..."uuummm mmmm mmm " I told her right off. "I am about to put 12,000 into your company and you don't even know who the most senior person in this office is?" I hung up and soon after some guy named Anthony rang me and told me that they were not affiliated with Winchester Securities whom he said were a bunch of young guys ripping everyone off. He went on to explain how there were companies out there that provided these forums just to hold companies like theirs to ransom. He told me that he had several emails from these fraudulent companies asking for money to wipe these complaints off there website....absolute B.S.  I also asked him where his principle place of business was and he gave me and address different to that on the ASICS website?? he said "Oh well we have moved into bigger and more corporate premises"  like wtf..so why have you not registered that with ASICs??  They are relentless and are sharks. I caught the Simon out by asking what the biggest investor had in his account, he told me 500k...two phone calls later I asked the same question and he told me 1.8m?? seriously, did that same investor make that much money within two days?   FRAUD...LIES...STAY CLEAR ..and yes I have I paid for information and I can confirm KiwiChaps information regarding the director. Go on the ASICs website and download.. Thieves, Con-artists, very smooth and yes typical of those Gold Coast, South Port, Bundall area low lifes. Ringing up pensioners and war-vets. SHAME SHAME....

Formally Winchester Securities (in liquidation) now re-birthed as  THE ASSOCIATION OF TRADING PROFESSIONALS...watch out for these scam artists.


----------



## Joe Blow (20 September 2014)

Saw this company mentioned in another thread here at ASF, did a Google search on them and noticed that they went into liquidation in May last year: https://insolvencynotices.asic.gov....50946231/669e9f0c-d9a0-43e5-a9e8-d8f7008436c2


----------

